

Ask HN: Cloud computing as a gift - tbrock

I&#x27;d like to buy some friends cloud computing power for the holidays. Something like $50-60 of credit to start a new idea. Are there companies like AWS and digital ocean that allow gifting of resources?
======
patio11
I'm moderately certain you can pay for AWS with any standard Amazon gift
card/certificate, including the e-certificates.

There also exist cards worth AWS-restricted Amazon credit, which their
developer evangelists hand out occasionally, but I'm doubtful they're
commercially available. When I get one I just put it in my wallet and give it
to the next startup I talk to.

~~~
tbrock
That was the first thing I looked up and there was a quora post claiming you
could not pay for AWS with an Amazon gift card.

[http://www.quora.com/Amazon/Can-I-use-Amazon-gift-cards-
to-p...](http://www.quora.com/Amazon/Can-I-use-Amazon-gift-cards-to-pay-for-
AWS)

------
benologist
You could open a DO account, pre-pay into it, and then hand over the
credentials.

